# I Will Make Your Avatar :D



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 22, 2010)

Due to the takeover of this thread I will no longer make any avatars. I am not angry. Have fun


----------



## Toad (Nov 22, 2010)

Go for it, make me one.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Go for it, make me one.


 
Alright i will 

Thanks for taking the time to look at this post


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2010)

Make me one that meshes important aspects of the USA's history, it's present, and it's future; it must include badass dinosaurs, lazorz, lolcats, lolbens, and a picture of AvG performing the sexy move. It must be in .gif format, and be animated. Oh, and slap a baby.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> you have nothing to loose but ALOT to gain


 
what the duck


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> you have nothing to loose but ALOT to gain



Alright then... I would like a Rubik's Cube Alot avatar. Do I need to send a PM?

EDIT: I mean an _ALOT OF RUBIK'S CUBES_. Is that clear?


----------



## flan (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Alright then... I would like a Rubik's Cube Alot avatar. Do I need to send a PM?
> 
> EDIT: I mean an _ALOT OF RUBIK'S CUBES_. Is that clear?


 
I just lolled, alot!


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 22, 2010)

I want an avatar that can represent both the very small things and the big, important things in life.
also, I want it to have only 32 colors.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 22, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> I want an avatar that can represent both the very small things and the big, important things in life.
> also, I want it to have only 32 colors.


 
To represent the 32 colors of the rubik's cube? And I'll take what Lucas said.


----------



## MagicYio (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd like an avatar too! Could you make one of a 2x2, 3x3, sq-1 and pyraminx (all very small), done in pixel-style?

EDIT: Sorry, too late for me.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> To represent the 32 colors of the rubik's cube? And I'll take what Lucas said.


 
of course not. The rubik's cube has 64 colors, it's supposed to represent the 32 colors of a 2x2


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 22, 2010)

OH NO, the waiting list is full... all request are closed to view until an opening opens up 

all following request will be ignored, the first post to respond to an opening will get their avatar made

sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wait, why is the waiting list limited to three people? I just want to know your reasoning, not really complaining that I didn't get a spot.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 22, 2010)

It is limited to only three because it would be too straining to remember every single request and to update it. 

With the waiting list only limited to three i can keep track of the request's. This also limits the use of post asking for their avatar

if i didn't have a waiting list the waiting list could be 

30-200 request which would be too straining 

your avatars will be made people, just wait in line lol


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 22, 2010)

WOAH THIS JUST TOOK ME BACK TO ONE OF THE THREADS ON NSIDER. (METROID PRIME HUNTERS I'M SURE).

WOW WOW WOW.

Um... nice thread.

Wow though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> It is limited to only three because it would be too straining to remember every single request and to update it.
> 
> With the waiting list only limited to three i can keep track of the request's. This also limits the use of post asking for their avatar
> 
> ...


 You'l still be making 30-200 requests in the same amount of time, people will just have more of a chance to eventually get an Avatar. Do it the way you want though, I don't really mind.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You'l still be making 30-200 requests in the same amount of time, people will just have more of a chance to eventually get an Avatar. Do it the way you want though, I don't really mind.



I know i will be doing 30-200 request. but the waiting list will make it easier for me to keep track of who is next, what they want, and is a better organized. 

this also cancels the chance that i dont miss a post that has a request


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

I want one of an animated stick figure shoving rainbows down someones throat (the eyes must be X's to indictate they are dead)

then a speech bubble on the "attacker"

must say "NO, YOU TASTE THE RAINBOW"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2010)

Now if you make my waffle portrait dance....


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2010)

I want 3 orphan children (DON'T GIVE ME REGULAR KIDS AND CALL THEM ORPHANS) On a boat. But they have to be in white dresses, and on land. With turkey hats.
EDIT: and I want Rainbow Stalin  in the background


----------



## 4. (Nov 22, 2010)

No offence but I think I would prefer some random stock photo over your avatar, the text is too small and it doesn't look too good overall.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Now if you make my waffle portrait dance....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucas <3


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 22, 2010)

I want my penguin to dance too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 23, 2010)

I want my avatar to do pull ups. Also, I want my dude to have shorts that reach the knee.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


>


That's a sexy waffle portrait.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2010)

File is too big to use =( 
I am sad.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> File is too big to use =(
> I am sad.


Haha, no sexy portrait for you. (I admit that'd've been one sexy avatar though.)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> File is too big to use =(
> I am sad.


 
it's 20.4kb
it has to be under 20kb

i'm sure something can be done to reduce .4 Kb..i'm not a graphic artist so i won't try


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry waffo, but that portrait is too sexy to be your avatar.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Sorry waffo, but that portrait is too sexy to be your avatar.


 
I'll have you know that I am sexy and deserving of that avatar


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'll have you know that I am sexy and deserving of that avatar


I wouldn't say so. LOL.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> it's 20.4kb
> it has to be under 20kb
> 
> i'm sure something can be done to reduce .4 Kb..i'm not a graphic artist so i won't try


 
http://www.gifreducer.com/ -> http://archive.garron.us/img/2010/waffle_shake_64.gif


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucas <3 again


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

gimp or photoshop?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 23, 2010)

I feel like a bad influence. No more after this. 






y3k9: Yes.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> y3k9: Yes.


Which one?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 23, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Which one?


I would make you learn how to find out yourself, but I'm not sure that's possible here, so: GIMP.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> I would make you learn how to find out yourself, but I'm not sure that's possible here, so: GIMP.


Yeah, I can make some pretty sexy stuff with gimp too.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 23, 2010)

IT'S DANCING


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 24, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I want one of an animated stick figure shoving rainbows down someones throat (the eyes must be X's to indictate they are dead)
> 
> then a speech bubble on the "attacker"
> 
> must say "NO, YOU TASTE THE RAINBOW"


 
I just might have to reinstall Flash just to make this. 8D


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 29, 2010)

OPEN POSITION 

Next request following this post will be put in the waiting list 

Thanks

For thos who want to know what Random toads avatar was please click the link provided

*creepy lolpic*


----------



## Toad (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> OPEN POSITION
> 
> Next request following this post will be put in the waiting list
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2010)

Dibs on open spot. Can't decide what I want yet though.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 29, 2010)

^^do something majestic


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Dibs on open spot. Can't decide what I want yet though.


 

Thats alright ill put your name on the waiting list. when it comes time to work on it i will pm you


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 29, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Make me one that meshes important aspects of the USA's history, it's present, and it's future; it must include badass dinosaurs, lazorz, lolcats, lolbens, and a picture of AvG performing the sexy move. It must be in .gif format, and be animated. Oh, and slap a baby.


 
unfortunately your post does not comply with the rules

Sorry


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 29, 2010)

OH NO, the waiting list is full... all request are closed to view until an opening opens up 

all following request will be ignored, the first post to respond to an opening will get their avatar made

sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

what about the other thread? you should have gone down the thread for the avatars
<_<


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2010)

Why don't you just use the posts already made in this thread to determine the order of your waiting list instead of arbitrarily deciding when it's open/closed?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 30, 2010)

That would be too simple and less people would be confused that way. 

It would never work.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would like an alot of gears.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 30, 2010)

how about you make me something? thanks =D


----------



## shelley (Nov 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> I would like an alot of gears.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 30, 2010)

I want this in my pic

Background: Mobius 188th Tactical Fighter squadron Roundel

Front picture covering the emblem: X-02A Wyvern In ISAF (Independent State Allied Forces) Mobius Squadron emblem.

I want the squadron emblem






And ISAF markings






On THIS aircraft (note down below is a example)







ADDITIONAL PICS. THE REST U GOOGLE 












I want the Mobius squadron emblem behind the aircraft

And I want my X-02 Flying towards me in an angle

Can u do that?

I'll send a PM too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 30, 2010)

Please. Make it suited to how you think I'm portrayed in the cubing community.
I will not get pissed or anything, I just think it'd be fun.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 30, 2010)

shelley said:


>


 
omgShelly <3


----------



## Owen (Nov 30, 2010)

All you have to do to make a good avatar is:

1. Go into a dark room.

2. Turn your camera's flash on.

3. Put the camera about six inches horizontally from your nose, and six inches from your chest, facing your nostril. 

4. Take picture.

5. Derp.


EDIT: 

OWAIT! I GOT ONE FOR STACHU!


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2010)

Dene would like a custom avatar. He has no specifications. Surprise him.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> Dene would like a custom avatar. He has no specifications. Surprise him.


Dene's a him : O??!??!??!??1!!!!!?!!11?!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 30, 2010)

olook its dene


----------



## jiggy (Nov 30, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Alright then... I would like a Rubik's Cube Alot avatar. Do I need to send a PM?
> 
> EDIT: I mean an _ALOT OF RUBIK'S CUBES_. Is that clear?


I've only just noticed this thread!


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> olook its dene


 
That is totally awesome  .

The only problem is you can't see anything when it is an avatar. Any way you could make it happen?


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oprah being smashed by a cube in Australia.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 1, 2010)

For Deney-poo






Just thickened the lines on the original.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 1, 2010)

GOGO PYRAMINX!!!!


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2010)

<3 you Woneykins


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2010)

Thread title should be changed to "somebody will make your avatar," currently, none of the avatars being used that originated in this thread were made by RubiksGod.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> Spoiler


 Hahaha wat


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Thread title should be changed to "somebody will make your avatar," currently, none of the avatars being used that originated in this thread were made by RubiksGod.


 
Jesus christ, i am working very hard on your avatars just be patient, christ. i appreciate you guys having fun but putting me down is not fair and not respectful. just be patient i am working hard!

i finished random toads avatar, you can view it a couple post back. just wait


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2010)

I want an animated version of my avatar showing the cube falling apart & into the toilet


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Rules
> -No animation


 white text!


daniel0731ex said:


> I want an animated version of my avatar showing the cube falling apart & into the toilet


----------



## Toad (Dec 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> -No animation's





TheRubiksGod said:


>


 
>__>


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> >__>


 


Hmmm i guess its animated


whatever, i just thought it was appropriate for the cause 

Besides what's with all the request, the waiting list is full

>_____>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Your waiting list idea is silly.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 1, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I finally got it done ENJOY


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 1, 2010)

OPEN POSITION 

Next request following this post will be put in the waiting list 

Thanks


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it done ENJOY


 
That's not an Alot


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> That's not an Alot


 

how so


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2010)

You should read lucas's request. 



Lucas Garron said:


> Alright then... I would like a Rubik's Cube Alot avatar. Do I need to send a PM?
> 
> EDIT: I mean an _ALOT OF RUBIK'S CUBES_. Is that clear?



He wanted an Alot of Rubik's cubes.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> You should read lucas's request.
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted an Alot of Rubik's cubes.



he did not define his request enough then, if he said 100 cubes then yeah, i thought i put enough cubes in the picture.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2010)

again I say, read his request. I thought he was clear about Alot of Rubik's Cubes


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> again I say, read his request. I thought he was clear about Alot of Rubik's Cubes



Yeah, I asked for an "Alot of cubes", not for "a lot of cubes." I thought my link should have made that clear.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 1, 2010)

Can I get a rhino drinking pepsi out of a shampoo bottle whilst at least 6 f-22s are dogfighting 19 mig-29s? Also, the entire thing has to be in space.


----------



## shelley (Dec 1, 2010)

Number of avatars made by OP currently in use: 0

Number of avatars made by people other than OP currently in use: 4

Hmmm...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2010)

Anybody want to add an orange stripe to my top hat?

EDIT: Yay.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Anybody want to add an orange stripe to my top hat?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 1, 2010)

shelley said:


> Number of avatars made by OP currently in use: 0
> 
> Number of avatars made by people other than OP currently in use: 4
> 
> Hmmm...


0/5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

position still open? i call dibs if so


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 2, 2010)

I want forever alone guy riding a stick horse away from a fat woman. Must be in all black and white and must be only stick figures. IE: no shading, no real pictures... All hand drawn.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 2, 2010)

Make me one please


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Make me one please


----------



## Forte (Dec 2, 2010)

I want an avatar representing 26 screwdrivers, one for each day in October. The screwdrivers should all be green, except the central one which is two times bigger than the other ones. Also, it should incorporate a potato using a hammer to nail the rabbit to the lamp of wisdom.

Thank you.


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 2, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> you have nothing to loose but *ALOT* to gain



Go ahead, make me one with Alot of apples.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2010)

AnnoyingApple said:


> Go ahead, make me one with Alot of apples.


 
he already screwed up the Alot of cubes. I wouldn't bother


----------



## Toad (Dec 2, 2010)

He seems to make alot of mistakes...

Go on, someone, please do it


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

AnnoyingApple said:


> Go ahead, make me one with Alot of apples.


----------



## Logan (Dec 2, 2010)

<3 Shelly

Someone can make one for me. Include whatever you want. Be creative


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2010)

alot of creativity?


----------



## Logan (Dec 2, 2010)

YES


----------



## Toad (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha I read that and instantly thought "alot of creativity" too


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> alot of creativity?


----------



## Toad (Dec 2, 2010)

Shelley you never cease to crack me up <3


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll take alot of cats, please.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

I want one of a stick figure shoving a rainbow down a dead stick figure (x's over the eyes) and a speech bubble over the "killer" saying "TASTE THE RAINBOW"
bonus points if you make the killer look crazy


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 2, 2010)

shelley said:


>



Awesome! Thank you! But I prefer the Alot of creativity more. Mind if I ask how did you made this? I tried resizing an apple, but I can't duplicate it. I used Paint.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2010)

AnnoyingApple said:


> Awesome! Thank you! But I prefer the Alot of creativity more. Mind if I ask how did you made this? I tried resizing an apple, but I can't duplicate it. I used Paint.


An image from the second page (for me) of Google Images result for "apples" with the outside of the Alot erased.


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I'll take alot of cats, please.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alot of statues?


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 2, 2010)

shelley said:


>


 
THANKS! You're awesome.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm really tempted to ask for Alot of dancing now. I haven't had enough dancing the last few months. :-(


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2010)

ITT - Super awesome thread hijack by Shelley


----------



## Toad (Dec 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> ITT - Super awesome thread hijack by Shelley


 
ITT - A lot of alots by Shelley. Or is there an alot of alots?


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 2, 2010)

How about Alot of skydiving? I've always wanted to try.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


>


 
My computer will not allow me to view the picture


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> An image from the second page (for me) of Google Images result for "apples" with the outside of the Alot erased.


 
So the shape on a Alot is drawn over the rows of apples, and then erased? Ingenious. I was thinking along the lines of Alot of beer cans, and that's why I wanted to duplicate them apples.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2010)

<3<3<3 Shelley


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 2, 2010)

someone should change the thread title to:
Shelly will make you an alot of ___ avatar.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 2, 2010)

*Someone will make your avatar!*

Due to the number of request I have received i am making this thread


I have not yet observed the rules as to why people are making avatars for one another but it seems simple enough 

1. request an avatar 
2. wait for it to be made
3. enjoy your new avatar

You can either wait for an opening on the waiting list on my thread
(I put time and dedication for my clients)
Or use this one, i don't really care


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

You make alot of threads.


Also, a request: alot of statues?


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 2, 2010)

You could have just changed the title of your old thread or something along those lines.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 2, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You make alot of threads.
> 
> 
> Also, a request: alot of statues?


----------



## flan (Dec 2, 2010)

Request: Alot of flans with a caption of flan that will be readable in avatar size!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2010)

I want alot of otters and pyraminxes =D


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2010)

flan said:


> Request: Alot of flans with a caption of flan that will be readable in avatar size!


How's this?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> How about Alot of skydiving? I've always wanted to try.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 2, 2010)

I like this Alot.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2010)

I figured it was time I had an avatar, so I made my own. It's my favorite thing to do these days: Alot of square-1's blindfolded.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I figured it was time I had an avatar, so I made my own. It's my favorite thing to do these days: Alot of square-1's blindfolded.



Awesomeness.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike

cube-o-holic: Very nice!


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 2, 2010)

Why was my thread hijacked


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

Because people are allowed to post whatever they want. And maybe making alot avatars for each other is more fun than waiting for a spot on your waiting list to open up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

Plus, when people asked to be in your list, you didn't add them.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2010)

LMAO soon we will have a forum of alots rather than pokemon avatars


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You make alot of threads.


----------



## flan (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> How's this?


 
perfect <3 Thanks alot!


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

flan said:


> Thanks alot!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 2, 2010)

Shelley,
how are you doing these with such speed?
I mean, the one above can be easily changed from an earlier one, but others are crazy!


----------



## Logan (Dec 2, 2010)

There's going to be alot of these avatars now.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 2, 2010)

Logan said:


> There's going to be alot of these avatars now.


 
You're almost as good at predicting the future as an alot would be! (With alot of psychic powers.)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 2, 2010)

Up for grabs if anyone wants it


----------



## Logan (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> You're almost as good at predicting the future as an alot would be! (With alot of psychic powers.)
> 
> epic pic


 I was hoping you would do that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks alot!


Best post ever.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 2, 2010)

alot of pull ups?


----------



## shelley (Dec 2, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> alot of pull ups?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

alot of rainbows?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 2, 2010)

I wantz avatar


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 2, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> alot of rainbows?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


>


 
Too big for avatar D: crap


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 2, 2010)

Alot of thanks to Shelley.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 2, 2010)

Alot of airplanes?


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 2, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Too big for avatar D: crap


You can resize it using paint or any photo editing software.
This should work:


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 3, 2010)

my avatar be too small to read


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG I CALL THE ALOT OF ALOTS


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Alot of airplanes?







Smaller version:


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2010)

OP: What happened man D:


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> OP: What happened man D:





TheRubiksGod said:


> Why was my thread hijacked



He wasn't making avatars so other people started doing it instead.
Then he threw his toys out of the pram.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 3, 2010)

An Alot of death?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 3, 2010)

Alot of orangina?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry for being needy ..alot of running? (it's ok if this isn't answered, i already had one made)


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> An Alot of death?


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2010)

How shelley? How?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 3, 2010)

The Alot of death is my favorite.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2010)

how can you make those in under 10 minutes wth


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe she made Alot of Blank, and then just edits that :O


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2010)

Crude MSPaint(-like) drawings really don't take that much time to draw...


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> Crude MSPaint(-like) drawings really don't take that much time to draw...



I wouldn't call these crude. I like them alot.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Alot of fireworks?


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2010)

Alot of Shelley?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> I wouldn't call these crude. I like them alot.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> alot of skydiving


 Hahaha epic, thanks!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 3, 2010)

a lot of asian


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 3, 2010)

A lot of cannibalism?,


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> A lot of cannibalism?,


 


iChanZer0 said:


> a lot of asian


 
those are disgusting requests. you want a lot of cannaibalism O_O
and a lot of asians...all you have to do is look at china.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


>


I think this image macro should henceforth be used to convey very important information in forum posts.

(Never mind, that would probably get abused. Nothing says "flame war" like an adorable Alot.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

qq: If someone drew an alot of computer cube simulators for you, would you use it as an avatar?


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 3, 2010)

Alot of thanks
Thank you


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucas: I might 

I was considering using the YOU'RE WELCOME one.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> a lot of asian



Does this count?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Alot of fireworks?


----------



## Weston (Dec 3, 2010)

I want alot of Anthony <3


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> I think this image macro should henceforth be used to convey very important information in forum posts.


 





But only in response to a post containing the word "alot".


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> But only in response to a post containing the word "alot".


Wow, that is alot of approval.

By the way, high-five! That is seriously a lot of users:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2010)

*Request:*
Animated version of my current avatar showing the cube falling apart with some of the pieces into the toilet.


Oh, and also alot of Sarah Chang.


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> alot of Sarah Chang.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> I want alot of Anthony <3



My turn:


----------



## shelley (Dec 3, 2010)

That's a very alot-shaped piece of antimony you got there.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> That's a very alot-shaped piece of antimony you got there.


 
Don't you mean that the piece of antimony looks alot like the other images in this thread?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> That's a very alot-shaped piece of antimony you got there.


 
lol you're good....




shelley said:


> Alot of Sarah Chang



thx.


EDIT: take a look at this:


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 3, 2010)

I want an alot with macintosh logo face

Mac logo face is like this


also, make the face viewable from an icon size.

thanks in advance everyone


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2010)

Can I have Alot of trains?


----------



## Winball (Dec 3, 2010)

Alot of pyraminx !


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 3, 2010)

alot of ice?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Alot of orangina?


Whoops, forgot to post:





(Unfortunately, it ended up looking like a shoe.)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im pretty sure that this is the best thread/thread hijack of the year.
Also shelly: best mod ever.

Thanks alot, you make us smile


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;495390 said:


> alot of ice?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Lucas.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 3, 2010)

alot of green


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> alot of green


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Lucas: I might
> 
> I was considering using the YOU'RE WELCOME one.


----------



## Toad (Dec 3, 2010)

You sir, are incredible.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of Palpatine?


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> Alot of Palpatine?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Wow, that is alot of approval.
> 
> By the way, high-five! That is seriously a lot of users:


 
I actually made my own avatar 

Also, who thinks alot might surpass the awesomeness of speedcubin'.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2010)

Things that make me happy:
-teaching an entire online community about grammar with fun pictures.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of iPhone.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Alot of iPhone.


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2010)

Can someone ad a caption to mine? (see earlier in the thread for larger pic)


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

I want one, throw in a few kittens (at least one), and make sure there some sort of cube in the backround. Kk?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2010)

Lucas's didn't work out for me so I made my own.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Daniel Hayes requested this one: Battpoking Alot


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I want one, throw in a few kittens (at least one), and make sure there some sort of cube in the backround. Kk?


Also, if it looks better get some pokemon in there instead of the cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2010)

done mine


----------



## spdcbr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahaha I think I might give shelley a hand xD
might not be as good though


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 4, 2010)

a lot of hot air balloons?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 4, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> a lot of hot air balloons?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Tried making one.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm hungry. Alot of sandwiches, up for grabs.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of Captain Douglas J Falcon?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of Arcanine plz


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 4, 2010)

This okay, David?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of Oddish?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 4, 2010)

>_>


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2010)

blade740 said:


> -alot of Oddish-


 
Thanks, but I just added a tooth for it xD


----------



## Lumej (Dec 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Can I have Alot of trains?











Oh no, this is me being alot untalented. 
This is really hard! Kudos to anyone who made a Alot that even looks like one.
shelley: May I use the "Alot of Thread"? I think no one is using it so far and it looks so cute...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 4, 2010)

How about alot of Mario?


----------



## flan (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefere the alots of things that arn't objects.

ie alot of creativity > alot of flan

because the alot is being creative instead of just being made out of flans.

I do love this whole thread though <3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Wasn't happy with the first Alot of hot air balloons. Still isn't very good, but.


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

Nobody asked for an Alot of hot air balloons...?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> a lot of hot air balloons?



Yeah, they did.

edit - oh.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Nobody asked for an alot of hot air balloons...?


 


bluecloe45 said:


> a lot of hot air balloons?


 
Uhm...

EDIT: Oh, I get it. : - p

EDIT2: That 70sShowDude doesn't though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Nobody asked for an alot of hot air balloons...?


 
You don't need to type 'an'


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> You don't need to type 'an'


 
Have you actually read the Hyperbole and a Half post about the Alot?


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 4, 2010)

That one was epic, it truly was. I don't think bluecole understood it either.


----------



## spdcbr (Dec 4, 2010)

An Alot....
It makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2010)

a lot: very many, a large number; also, very much.
alot: an imaginary creature that kind of looks like a cross between a bear, a yak and a pug.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of violence


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Have you actually read the Hyperbole and a Half post about the Alot?



Yes I have. Example- "I want alot of air balloons." The person that invented 'alot' said he thought of it when people used it incorrectly. So, if this person said they wanted alot of air balloons, he would think of that weird creature with balloons. The way you wrote it still makes perfect sense, but you don't NEED to type the 'an'. The original sentance in my example doesn't say, "I want an alot of air balloons", because that wouldn't make sense to whoever happened to write it incorrectly in the first place.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Alot of violence









Couldn't get the bloody knife right.

EDIT: Haha. That70sShowDude, maybe you read the Hyperbole and a half but not bluecloe45's actual request.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> EDIT: Haha. That70sShowDude, maybe you read the Hyperbole and a half but not bluecloe45's actual request.


 
Yes, I saw that right after he wrote it. He said a lot (right way) and not alot (wrong way, but the right way for this thread).


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yes I have. Example- "I want alot of air balloons." The person that invented 'alot' said he thought of it when people used it incorrectly. So, if this person said they wanted alot of air balloons, he would think of that weird creature with balloons. The way you wrote it still makes perfect sense, but you don't NEED to type the 'an'. The original sentance in my example doesn't say, "I want an alot of air balloons", because that wouldn't make sense to whoever happened to write it.


 
So because something doesn't need to be done, it shouldn't be done? WOAH GUYS WHY ARE YOU ALL SPEEDSOLVING PUZZLES? THAT DOESN'T NEED TO BE DONE!

Seriously though, if you read the article properly, every time she refers to the Alot she uses the "correct" grammar in the same why I did.



> Similarly, when someone says "alot of _______", I picture *an Alot* made out of whatever they are talking about.





> If someone says something like "I feel lonely alot" or "I'm angry alot," I'm going to imagine them standing there with an emo haircut, sharing their feelings with *an Alot*.


Etcetera.

The Alot as a creature should be grammatically treated as such. Using the word "alot" to mean "a lot" or in the same grammatical context as "a lot" is the mistake which brought about the creation of the Alot (creature). In no way does this stop it from being incorrect grammar.

Kthx.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, feel free to use any of the alots I posted as avatars. I don't think anyone's using Alot of Threads or Alot of Food/Sandwich.

Also, the author of Hyperbole and a Half is a she.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2010)

Well the post that I originally replied to was you referring to someones request. Their request wouldn't have the 'an'. It could, but that would take the humor out of it. I was just trying to say that it could be written either way -_-


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> Yeah, feel free to use any of the alots I posted as avatars. I don't think anyone's using Alot of Threads or Alot of Food/Sandwich.
> 
> *Also, the author of Hyperbole and a Half is a she.*


 
I realised I'd put "he" in my post straight after I'd sent it, whoops


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

I drew Princess Peach from memory. I've played alot of Mario games.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2010)

OMG SHELLEY <3


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> OMG SHELLEY <3



you need to be alot of waffles


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

An alot with a pokemon or a cube plz.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> you need to be alot of waffles


 
please.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sure someone will want alot of Orangina


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Somebody upload an alot render please?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm sure someone will want alot of Orangina


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25696-I-Will-Make-Your-Avatar-D&p=495526&viewfull=1#post495526?


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Pikalot


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pikalot!
Can I call dibs?


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Pikalot!
> Can I call dibs?


I asked for it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh sorry,
I didn't see your post.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Bulbalot






Haha, it just looks like a demented Bulbasaur.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Charmalot


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2010)

Cyndaquilot please.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

pipalot?


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2010)

No Squirtalot?


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> No Squirtalot?


 
I believe that's an adult content website Dene...


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## oprah62 (Dec 4, 2010)

I sure do Snoralot.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2010)

shelley said:


>


Typholosialot!
thanks


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 4, 2010)

You can't really tell Mario alot in avatar size =\


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm old school and grew up with just the original 151 pokemon. I have no idea what you're referring to anymore.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 4, 2010)

Snoralot.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2010)

alot of joey!


----------



## flan (Dec 4, 2010)

joey said:


> alot of joey!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of fluffy


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2010)

flan said:


> View attachment 1340








Fixed that for you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 5, 2010)

Alot of alot


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 5, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Alot of alot


 


cube-o-holic said:


> Up for grabs if anyone wants it


 
This was posted eariler.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> This was posted eariler.


 
btw, that is mine


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 5, 2010)

a lot of cannibalism.
please & thank you.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> a lot of cannibalism.
> please & thank you.


 
you want to see a bunch of cannibalism?

or did you mean _*alot*_ of cannibalism


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 5, 2010)

Oops.. Yes, alot of cannibalism


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2010)

Shelley has made alot of avatars.

(hoping she will make one for me!)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 5, 2010)

I made alot of cheese. 
EDIT: And, alot of stars.


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

ALOT of Holidays






View attachment 1338






View attachment 1339

3D Model


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 5, 2010)

I made this one for myself:


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

Alot of 3D polygons:








up for grabs if anyone is interested.


(3D model)


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 5, 2010)

I want alot on pokemons !!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 5, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> I want alot on pokemons !!


 
This has been posted before


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> This has been posted before


 
No, that was an alot OF pokemons!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 5, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> No, that was an alot OF pokemons!


 
hmm... okay


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> I want alot on pokemons !!


 
As requested: (this is my first one)


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

*Alot of R2's*








Couldn't find a better description but I like the drawing.
Feel free to use it.


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow that's Alot of avatars :O


----------



## Winball (Dec 5, 2010)

I want Alot solving the 3x3!


----------



## irontwig (Dec 5, 2010)

guzman said:


> View attachment 1345
> 
> Couldn't find a better description but I like the drawing.
> Feel free to use it.



That took a while for me to get, I was like "What does Bruno have to with Finland?".


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

irontwig said:


> That took a while for me to get, I was like "What does Bruno have to with Finland?".


 
Probably I could've chosen another color ...
didn't think too much about the color.

Also,
I was thinking about making the "All edges flipped correctly" collection ... dunno


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

Winball said:


> I want Alot solving the 3x3!



Solving Alot:
hope you like it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 5, 2010)

I was thinking more solving 7BLD Alot. I think Mike would like that.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 5, 2010)

guzman said:


> Solving Alot:
> hope you like it


I like it alot.

But that picture makes me wonder. What would "sitting cross-legged alot" look like?


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> I like it alot.
> 
> But that picture makes me wonder. What would "sitting cross-legged alot" look like?



Crossing legs alot:


----------



## guzman (Dec 5, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I was thinking more solving 7BLD Alot. I think Mike would like that.



7x7 blindfolded alot








Edit: I noticed now it is actually a 7x7x6 ... bld !!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 5, 2010)

Guys, this is a speedsolving forum, not an alot forum. Shouldn't we be doing alot of speedsolving?






I suck at paint, anyone wants to have a better attempt, go for it.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 5, 2010)

Alot of golfing!!!
Somebody please make me one.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2010)

guzman said:


> 7x7 blindfolded alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love it! If someone does one of these with a 4x4x4 I'll change my avatar.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Dec 5, 2010)

Alot of alots?


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 5, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Alot of alots?


That's already been done. Can anyone make alot of math?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 5, 2010)

still waiting on alot of waffle :3 (better if waffle's alot)


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Alot of alots?


 
my avatar


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2010)

guzman said:


> 7x7 blindfolded alot


 
Please don't get me wrong - I really like this alot! But as much as I like it, I'm afraid I like my current avatar alot more.

(Note that I wouldn't say I like it a lot more, but I do like it more.)


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Alot of: "alot of alots"


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Alot of: "alot of alots"


 
even more alots than the alot of alots in my avatar!?!
:O
a lot of alots of alots!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 6, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Love it! If someone does one of these with a 4x4x4 I'll change my avatar.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 6, 2010)

a lot of skewbs


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Lucas! 

--edit--
Thanks guzman for the main framework as well! I like my new avatar alot!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 6, 2010)

A lot of cubecast? There's a challenge for ya.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 6, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> A lot of cubecast? There's a challenge for ya.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Couldn't get the bloody knife right.
> 
> EDIT: Haha. That70sShowDude, maybe you read the Hyperbole and a half but not bluecloe45's actual request.



Thanks cyrus


Can anybody make alot of violence, as cyrus said, the knife isn't right.

Btw, when i want to login this happened


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 6, 2010)

TK 421 said:


>


 
A FAIL GOES INTO THE SPEEDSOLVING FORUM!!



ben1996123 said:


> Alot of: "alot of alots"



http://img683.imageshack.us/f/alotofalot.jpg/

first try


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2010)

someone make me a cool avatar

I won't use it unless it's awesome though


----------



## Owen (Dec 6, 2010)

alot of rullers

http://oi52.tinypic.com/8wbbro.jpg


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 6, 2010)

alot of yu nakajima.

lolthreadhijack.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 6, 2010)

Alot flying a plane


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 6, 2010)

I want alot solving the gigaminx!


----------



## Toad (Dec 6, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> A lot of cubecast? There's a challenge for ya.


 


blade740 said:


>


 
Andrew didn't ask for an Alot?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> someone make me a cool avatar
> 
> I won't use it unless it's awesome though


 
alot of aki anyone?


----------



## Owen (Dec 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> alot of aki anyone?


 
Please no.


----------



## guzman (Dec 6, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> I want alot solving the gigaminx!


----------



## shelley (Dec 6, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> alot of violence


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 6, 2010)

shelley said:


>


 

THANKS 

btw, cyrus, can i have permission to edit your original alot with knife?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## guzman (Dec 6, 2010)

wow ...





many of them by shelley,
almost all in use.


----------



## jiggy (Dec 6, 2010)

shelley is amazing at these! XD

EDIT: Oopsadoopsey! Sorry, David/shelley my mind was somewhere else!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2010)

Seems to be alot of spelling errors in this thread


----------



## guzman (Dec 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Seems to be alot of spelling errors in this thread



sorry Shelley, edited.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 6, 2010)

An alot of spelling errors? o.0
Or a lot of spelling errors?


----------



## shelley (Dec 6, 2010)

guzman said:


> wow ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's alot of choices in avatars!


----------



## shelley (Dec 6, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> nothing to loose but *ALOT* to gain



I'd say the thread delivered, wouldn't you?


----------



## Andreas737 (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot of planes!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot of Destruction!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Alot of planes!


 
cincyaviation's avatar


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 7, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> a lot of skewbs


please


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot of birthday cake for Chris Hardwick!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot girlfriend.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> That's alot of choices in avatars!


 
Is this taken?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 7, 2010)

Uhhhh...Alot of soccer? not soccer balls, soccer.  Thankss


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 7, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Alot of planes!


 
cross that alot with this





if you want more

Google-Search- X-02 Wyvern Ace Combat


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Alot of soccer


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone using that Bulbalot?


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2010)

Nope, go for it.


----------



## peedu (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi!

It's not a request for an avatar, but just to give some ideas...

I can see Alot of snow outside. Alot of buttons, Alot of cable, Alot of numbers, Alot of magnets.

What would Alot of stickers look like? (To make it cubing related)

When will the spelling checker learn that Alot is not incorrectly spelled "a lot", but a word with a meaning?


Peedu


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can I please have alot of competition (cubing of course)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Shelley <3


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Up fo grabs if anyone wants it


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Alot of golfing!!!
> Somebody please make me one.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2010)

my alot of Oddish is wrong O___O can anyone redraw it please? =D


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> my alot of Oddish is wrong O___O can anyone redraw it please? =D


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

peedu said:


> ... Alot of numbers ...


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

ALOT of Math


----------



## keemy (Dec 7, 2010)

Owen: can you make me an avatar from stick figures, I am your biggest fan.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 7, 2010)

guzman said:


> ALOT of Math


 
Brilliant


----------



## ssb150388 (Dec 7, 2010)

Could you make one for me?
Cube + football


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Brilliant


 
thanks 

___________


Color Neutral, Alot !


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm going to take that colour neutral alot if nobody else has it


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> As requested: (this is my first one)



You ROCK. can I take it ?


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> I'm going to take that colour neutral alot if nobody else has it



 
I didnt see you've already resized it,
I resized it too ...


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

Update:






(almost) complete list:

gears apples creativity cat dancing flan skydiving threads avatarsalots pull ups rainbows airplanes running death fireworks Sarah Chang antimony 1 antimony 2 orangina ice green sims palpatine computer cubes Battpoking sandwiches mario pikalot bulbalot charmalot Typholosialot ?? snoralot cheese stars holidays 3D polygons bruno 3x3 3x3 crossed legs bld square 1 4x4 bld cubecast violence 1 gigaminx violence 2 choices gain birthday cake soccer golfing numbers math color neutral cube+football Oddish batalot dnfs bld drawing jellyfish jelly fish munch

[Edited to add alot of pictures]


----------



## Rorix (Dec 7, 2010)

I just saw an ad for alot.com on the main page :tu


----------



## Godmil (Dec 7, 2010)

Hahaha, This thread is priceless, I can't believe I missed it until now.

I've not tried this before, but here is my contribution:


----------



## Toad (Dec 7, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> You ROCK. can I take it ?


 
Yup.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 7, 2010)

*Alot of 7.08*

My try: Alot of 7.08.






EDIT: Somebody resize it to avatar size for me please!


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 7, 2010)

THIS

ALOT OF VIOLENCE (idea by Cyrus C knife re-designed by me)


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes said:


> My try: Alot of 7.08.


 
duh, this is DNF. Let me try another one


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 7, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> duh, this is DNF. Let me try another one


 
How's this DNF?
It just scrambled the cube again to get alot more 7.08s.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes said:


> How's this DNF?
> It just scrambled the cube again to get alot more 7.08s.


 
It is not suppose to do that.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> my alot of Oddish is wrong O___O can anyone redraw it please? =D


 
Why, did it evolve?


----------



## Owen (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fluffy (Dec 7, 2010)

guzman said:


>


 
Thank You!!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot riding a unicycle on one foot while solving a petaminx blindfolded!


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> Could you make one for me?
> Cube + football


 
alot of football with cube


----------



## Gold_A (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot of creativity?


----------



## guzman (Dec 7, 2010)

Gold_A said:


> Alot of creativity?



already done

see list


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 7, 2010)

If anyone wants them



iChanZer0 said:


> a lot of skewbs



Not very good but better than nothing
EDIT:


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> View attachment 1365
> Not very good but better than nothing


 
An alot of skewbs would be an alot made out of skewbs, not an alot with a skewb.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 7, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> An alot of skewbs would be an alot made out of skewbs, not an alot with a skewb.


 
Not necessarily. IMO an Alot of skewbs would be an Alot solving a cube. Similar to the Alot of football, where it is not an Alot made of footballs but instead an Alot playing football.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 8, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Not necessarily. IMO an Alot of skewbs would be an Alot solving a cube. Similar to the Alot of football, where it is not an Alot made of footballs but instead an Alot playing football.


I put both in so if they want it they can choose


----------



## keemy (Dec 8, 2010)

Owen said:


>


 
am using =]


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 8, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Not necessarily. IMO an Alot of skewbs would be an Alot solving a cube. Similar to the Alot of football, where it is not an Alot made of footballs but instead an Alot playing football.


 
I was just going by what the hyperbole and a half post said in the first place
"when someone says "alot of _______", I picture an Alot made out of whatever they are talking about."


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 8, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I was just going by what the hyperbole and a half post said in the first place
> "when someone says "alot of _______", I picture an Alot made out of whatever they are talking about."


 There sure seems to be alot of negativity in this thread.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 8, 2010)

hey, make me one alot of 4x4


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 8, 2010)

can i have alot of mice

computer and animal mice would be preferred....

EDIT: 
and alot of 3x3

some 16's (like the number)

thanks bud.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> There sure seems to be alot of negativity in this thread.


 
sorry didn't intend it to be rude, I was just explaining my thoughts.


----------



## riffz (Dec 8, 2010)

alot of riffs (guitar riffs) please


----------



## shelley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here:


 
I like how it's called "TuGoR.png".


----------



## Carrot (Dec 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> Why, did it evolve?
> 
> -an alot!!-


 
EXACTLY!!!! =D WEEEE =D


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine are really bad


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> View attachment 1368
> View attachment 1369
> Mine are really bad


 
Stop plagiarizing. Also, spend more than 1 minute making them.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 8, 2010)

Relevant: http://i.imgur.com/wzRMU.jpg



Alcuber said:


> View attachment 1368
> View attachment 1369
> Mine are really bad


 
I don't think you know what Alot pictures are supposed to be like. Especially your Alot of WRs from before, which wasn't anything remotely similar to an Alot.


----------



## shelley (Dec 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Also, spend more than 1 minute making them.


 
HMMMmmm....

Speed-Alot-Drawing? Challenge accepted!

This alot took me just over a minute. I wonder if I can do better.





Alot of speed!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> HMMMmmm....
> 
> Speed-Alot-Drawing? Challenge accepted!
> 
> ...


Gogogo bld :3
Have you tried timing any of these? 

Also that Alot of speed, I must say is my favourite Alot so far. So cute ^^


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2010)

I tried my hand at this.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like Picasso Alot.


----------



## shelley (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahahaha
Here's my Alot of BLD (coloring it would just have been a disaster)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine's a V perm


----------



## guzman (Dec 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> Hahahaha
> Here's my Alot of BLD



Nice !!!

here's mine:







qqwref: I like the Alot of dnfs idea


----------



## Faz (Dec 8, 2010)

Alot of Antoine


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 8, 2010)

alot of feliks please (lol I am supporting antonie and will fight with feliks)


----------



## nccube (Dec 8, 2010)

alot of stackmats?


----------



## Truncator (Dec 11, 2010)

I want Alot of Jellyfish.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Make me one that meshes important aspects of the USA's history, it's present, and it's future; it must include badass dinosaurs, lazorz, lolcats, lolbens, and a picture of AvG performing the sexy move. It must be in .gif format, and be animated. Oh, and slap a baby.


 
I sooooooo want to know if this was ever created!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Make me a white square.


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2010)

Truncator said:


> I want Alot of Jellyfish.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2010)

shelley said:


>


 
I LOL'd so hard! Shelley *needs* to win a forum award for this thread!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I LOL'd so hard! Shelley *needs* to win a forum award for this thread!


 
She will!


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> She will!


 
No doubt, if she wins last year's awards, she'll win it again this year


----------



## guzman (Dec 11, 2010)

Alot of screaming


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I LOL'd so hard! Shelley *needs* to win a forum award for this thread!


 
well,,,,, i hate to tell ya, but she didn't make that up.....


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 11, 2010)

anyway, can i have alot of alot of things?


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2010)

guzman said:


> Alot of screaming


 
That's just alot of mild surprise. THIS is alot of screaming:


----------



## BigSams (Dec 11, 2010)

guzman, you're crazy. And talented. Looks like the real thing!


----------



## guzman (Dec 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> That's just alot of mild surprise. THIS is alot of screaming



You're absolutely right!!! 
You're good at making drawings ! 

while I just make tentative sketches 
(but I have fun anyway).



BigSams said:


> guzman, you're crazy. And talented. Looks like the real thing!



thanks  , the background of course is taken from the real thing.
I only made the alot and painted its fur.


----------



## guzman (Dec 12, 2010)

Update:






(almost) complete list:

gears apples creativity cat dancing flan skydiving threads avatarsalots pull ups rainbows airplanes running death fireworks Sarah Chang antimony 1 antimony 2 orangina ice green sims palpatine computer cubes Battpoking sandwiches mario pikalot bulbalot charmalot Typholosialot ?? snoralot cheese stars holidays 3D polygons bruno 3x3 3x3 crossed legs bld square 1 4x4 bld cubecast violence 1 gigaminx violence 2 choices gain birthday cake soccer golfing numbers math color neutral cube+football Oddish batalot dnfs bld drawing jellyfish jelly fish munch


----------



## da25centz (Dec 12, 2010)

guzman said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alot of corner-cutting


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2010)

Alot of Portal. Do want!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2010)

Alot of Minecraft please.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

da25centz said:


> Alot of corner-cutting


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2010)

Alot of Texas :3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 12, 2010)

Alot of POPping.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Alot of Love


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Alot of Texas :3









~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Alot of Love


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


>


 
But alot of things are bigger in Texas.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 12, 2010)

On the alot updates, my avatar always appears twice. Just an fyi.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine never appear...


----------



## shelley (Dec 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Alot of Texas :3



(Sorry Aggies fans)





Also with optional hat


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

guzman said:


> Oddish


 
Not to be picky but that's a vileplume. I care.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 13, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Not to be picky but that's a vileplume. I care.


 
Not to be picky but that's a Gloom. I care.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! Thats alot of alot-avatars


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 13, 2010)

can i have alot of alot?


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 13, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Wow! Thats alot of alot-avatars



I can't wait to see what Shelley will make for you. One with red hair


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 13, 2010)

AnnoyingApple said:


> I can't wait to see what Shelley will make for you. One with red hair


 
I don´t know if she cares about making even more alot-avatars for so many people.^^

Kanneti told me at Czech Open that I look like a dragon with the red hair xD


----------



## ssb150388 (Dec 13, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> Could you make one for me?
> Cube + football


 
I meant soccer...
Can you modify it?? 
Thanks a ton!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> can i have alot of alot?


 
It's already been done, look back in the thread.


----------



## guzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Wow! Thats alot of alot-avatars











That70sShowDude said:


> On the alot updates, my avatar always appears twice. Just an fyi.


You're right, I've also noticed that but I thought it was cool to leave it there for those that observe carefully. 



Cyrus C. said:


> Mine never appear...


?? 



Inf3rn0 said:


> Not to be picky but that's a Gloom. I care.


Ok, I'm gonna correct the name of the link.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## shelley (Dec 14, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Alot of Minecraft please.


 




Heh, it's kind of phoned in.. I just started a new world and slapped it together in 5 minutes.


----------



## Logan (Dec 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> _[Epic picture of epicness]_
> Heh, it's kind of phoned in.. I just started a new world and slapped it together in 5 minutes.


 
<3


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> (Sorry Aggies fans)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good choice. :3
UT > A&M

iirc, your brother is/was a longhorn, right Shelley?


----------



## guzman (Dec 14, 2010)

Update:






(almost) complete list:

gears apples creativity cat dancing flan skydiving threads avatarsalots pull ups rainbows airplanes running death fireworks Sarah Chang antimony 1 antimony 2 orangina ice green sims palpatine computer cubes Battpoking sandwiches mario pikalot bulbalot charmalot Typholosialot ?? snoralot cheese stars holidays 3D polygons bruno 3x3 3x3 crossed legs bld square 1 4x4 bld cubecast violence 1 gigaminx violence 2 choices gain birthday cake soccer golfing numbers math color neutral cube+football Oddish Gloom batalot dnfs bld drawing jellyfish jelly fish munch corner cutting texas 1 love texas 2 texas 3 (with hat) alot-avatars happiness minecraft corner cutting 2


Some requests left unaswered:


Rubiks560 said:


> Alot riding a unicycle on one foot while solving a petaminx blindfolded!





Fire Cuber said:


> hey, make me one alot of 4x4





buelercuber said:


> can i have alot of mice, computer and animal mice would be preferred....





riffz said:


> alot of riffs (guitar riffs) please





Fire Cuber said:


> alot of feliks please





nccube said:


> alot of stackmats?





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Make me a white square.





buelercuber said:


> anyway, can i have alot of alot of things?





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Alot of Portal. Do want!





JonnyWhoopes said:


> Alot of POPping.





ssb150388 said:


> I meant soccer [+cube]


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

A lot of phoenix.


----------



## peedu (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,

This is my version of Alot of corner cutting.



Peedu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

peedu said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my version of Alot of corner cutting.
> 
> ...


Excellent...!!!


----------



## guzman (Dec 14, 2010)

Alot of Matisse


----------



## JasonK (Dec 15, 2010)

Best. Thread. Ever. 

Alot of questions please?


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 15, 2010)

alot of spam...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Make me a white square.


 





For someone on Facebook:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Alot of Portal. Do want!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2010)

Is that... a RED portal?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Is that... a RED portal?


 
The names for them *are* "blue portal" and "red portal". Whoever came up with that naming system for the obviously yellow-orange colouring of that portal is a noob.

EDIT: Oh, and thanks, Lucas. That'll work out splendidly.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Is that... a RED portal?


 
Out of the Blue! Out of the Blue!


----------



## peedu (Dec 17, 2010)

May I present you: Alot of scandal.





Peedu


----------



## Raffael (Dec 17, 2010)

How about Alot of Christmas or Alot of Snow?


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2010)

This Christmas I hope I get Alot of presents :O


----------



## guzman (Dec 17, 2010)

Raffael said:


> How about Alot of Christmas or Alot of Snow?





Edward said:


> This Christmas I hope I get Alot of presents :O



fixed.

[first image by me, second image by Shelley]


----------



## Raffael (Dec 17, 2010)

thank you very much, i really like them.


----------



## guzman (Dec 17, 2010)

Raffael said:


> How about Alot of Christmas or Alot of Snow?


 


Raffael said:


> thank you very much, i really like them.




Alot of Snow:


----------



## da25centz (Dec 17, 2010)

peedu said:


> May I present you: Alot of scandal.
> 
> Peedu


 
I love you


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 17, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Is that... a RED portal?


 

I thought the same thing. Even time I see that avatar, I will be alot of bothered.


----------



## shelley (Dec 17, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> I thought the same thing. Even time I see that avatar, I will be alot of bothered.


 
Bothered alot:


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

Can i have alot of computers?


----------



## shelley (Dec 18, 2010)

...you probably shouldn't trust an alot for your technical support needs.


----------



## Logan (Dec 18, 2010)

shelley said:


> _Most epic pic evar!_


 
Best one in my opionion


----------



## guzman (Dec 18, 2010)

*Update:*

Update:






(almost) complete list (78):

gears apples creativity cat dancing flan skydiving threads avatars alots pull ups rainbows airplanes running death fireworks Sarah Chang antimony 1 antimony 2 orangina ice green sims palpatine computer cubes Battpoking sandwiches mario pikalot bulbalot charmalot Typholosialot ?? snoralot cheese stars holidays 3D polygons bruno 3x3 3x3 crossed legs bld square 1 4x4 bld cubecast violence 1 gigaminx violence 2 choices gain birthday cake soccer golfing numbers math color neutral cube+football Oddish Gloom batalot dnfs bld drawing jellyfish jelly fish munch 1 munch 2 corner cutting texas 1 love texas 2 texas 3 (with hat) alot-avatars happiness minecraft corner cutting 2 matisse taking notes portal snow bothered computer and mouse


Some requests left unaswered:


Rubiks560 said:


> Alot riding a unicycle on one foot while solving a petaminx blindfolded!





Fire Cuber said:


> hey, make me one alot of 4x4





riffz said:


> alot of riffs (guitar riffs) please





Fire Cuber said:


> alot of feliks please





nccube said:


> alot of stackmats?





buelercuber said:


> anyway, can i have alot of alot of things?





JonnyWhoopes said:


> Alot of POPping.





ssb150388 said:


> I meant soccer [+cube]





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> A lot of phoenix.





WTF2L? said:


> Alot of questions please?





Neroflux said:


> alot of spam...





Tord said:


> I do yearn for an alot of villain :>





freshcuber said:


> Can I get a narwhal alot? As in the whale with a tusk.


----------



## Tord (Dec 18, 2010)

I do yearn for an alot of villain :>


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 19, 2010)

Can I get a narwhal alot? As in the whale with a tusk. Google images if you're unsure. Thanks!


----------



## Truncator (Dec 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Good choice. :3
> UT > A&M


I do not approve.


----------



## shelley (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw an alot of dog on Reddit today:


----------



## Truncator (Dec 20, 2010)

I laughed so hard.


----------



## guzman (Dec 20, 2010)

shelley said:


> I saw an alot of dog on Reddit today:




Unbelievably similar to an alot. Alot alike: the tooth, the mouth, the missing tooth, the eyes !!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2010)

guzman said:


> Alot of Snow:


 
Apparently you didn't hear about my real Alot of snow?


----------



## guzman (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Apparently you didn't hear about my real Alot of snow?


 

Great, Nice !!!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 22, 2010)

Angry Alot


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lucas, that made me so happy.


----------



## CuberKyle (Dec 22, 2010)

alot of rain!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

I request an alot of CSS


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cascading style sheets? Or the game?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cascading style sheets? Or the game?


 
The first.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 27, 2010)

Alot of chocolate cake, please.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 27, 2010)

I made mine a couple days ago
<-----


----------



## Nestor (Dec 27, 2010)

peedu said:


> May I present you: Alot of scandal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1384
> ...



lol


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

I want a Jedi alot :3


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 28, 2010)

make me one but I hate guinepigs


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> make me one but I hate guinepigs


 
how about guinea pigs?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 5, 2011)

how about alot of trolls?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 5, 2011)

alot of minecraft? :3


----------



## guzman (Jan 5, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> alot of minecraft? :3


 
already done


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 5, 2011)

I made one.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 5, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## guzman (Jan 5, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> I made one.


 
Nice !!!!


----------



## Toad (Jan 5, 2011)

Genuine foil, looked like an Alot, took picture, Photoshopped features, BAM.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 5, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> how about guinea pigs?


 
Wow, that's alot of bacon!


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2011)

Threadnecro WHOOOOOO

Alot of hip-hop pls xoxox


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2011)

didn't come out so well but someone else can do something better


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 4, 2011)

Alot of lamps.


----------



## guzman (Feb 4, 2011)

*Update*

Since this Thread has been rivived, here's a new update:






(almost) complete list (86):

gears apples creativity cat dancing flan skydiving threads avatars alots pull ups rainbows airplanes running death fireworks Sarah Chang antimony 1 antimony 2 orangina ice green sims palpatine computer cubes Battpoking sandwiches mario pikalot bulbalot charmalot Typholosialot ?? snoralot cheese stars holidays 3D polygons bruno 3x3 3x3 crossed legs bld square 1 4x4 bld cubecast violence 1 gigaminx violence 2 choices gain birthday cake soccer golfing numbers math color neutral cube+football Oddish Gloom batalot dnfs bld drawing jellyfish jelly fish munch 1 munch 2 corner cutting texas 1 love texas 2 texas 3 (with hat) alot-avatars happiness minecraft corner cutting 2 matisse taking notes portal snow bothered computer and mouse ElWire Scandal Guinea Pigs or Bacon I eat this Foil Hip-Hop Snowboarding Unicycle One-Foot BLD Petaminx


Some requests left unaswered:


Rubiks560 said:


> Alot riding a unicycle on one foot while solving a petaminx blindfolded! ((Now Done))





riffz said:


> alot of riffs (guitar riffs) please





Fire Cuber said:


> alot of feliks please





nccube said:


> alot of stackmats?





JonnyWhoopes said:


> Alot of POPping.





ssb150388 said:


> I meant soccer [+cube]





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> A lot of phoenix.





WTF2L? said:


> Alot of questions please?





Neroflux said:


> alot of spam...





Tord said:


> I do yearn for an alot of villain :>





freshcuber said:


> Can I get a narwhal alot? As in the whale with a tusk.





Fluffy said:


> Angry Alot





CuberKyle said:


> alot of rain!





Whyusosrs? said:


> I request an alot of CSS





theanonymouscuber said:


> Alot of chocolate cake, please.





uberCuber said:


> I want a Jedi alot :3





EnterPseudonym said:


> how about alot of trolls?





AustinReed said:


> Alot of lamps.





TheJCube said:


> Alot of rice, plz!





PowerCuber said:


> Alot of spiky blue poofballs?





24653483361 said:


> that makes alot of sense, i would like alot of music


----------



## peedu (Feb 4, 2011)

I just took the first request...



+OH

Peedu


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Wow, that's alot of bacon!


 
Agreed!


----------



## guzman (Feb 4, 2011)

peedu said:


> I just took the first request...
> 
> View attachment 1459
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 6, 2011)

what all this fuss of "alot"


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> what all this fuss of "alot"


 
look at Lucas's post on the first page


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 6, 2011)

Alot of rice, plz!


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

Alot of spiky blue poofballs?


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 6, 2011)

that makes alot of sense
i would like alot of music


----------



## Vinny (Feb 6, 2011)

I decided to make one for myself:
Alot of snowboarding


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 6, 2011)

i like this guy alot


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 24, 2011)

A little late to the party, but I made my new avatar, and could make some others.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 25, 2011)

Alot of Rice for theJcube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

Does anyone want this Alot of Rice?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 26, 2011)

Alot of Iowa would be cool. Like, Corn. And a Straw Hat. And Corn. And some weed or grass in the Alot's mouth. And Sunburn. And Corn. And a sunburn. And Corn.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

Freshcuber, I made your Narwhal Alot.







And avatar version:






Cyrus: I'll have that done by tomorrow.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 26, 2011)

what about my "alot of trolls"?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> what about my "alot of trolls"?


 
I'm sorry, but I'm trying to get as many done as possible. When you say alot of trolls, do you mean internet trolls or monsters?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Freshcuber, I made your Narwhal Alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I didn't think someone would actually make. That's awesome, thanks.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm trying to get as many done as possible. When you say alot of trolls, do you mean internet trolls or monsters?


 
Internet, It's the only way to go.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 26, 2011)

alot of GNUs


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 26, 2011)

Alot of jigaloo. Me want.


----------



## Chickenman (Feb 26, 2011)

could someone please make a chicken alot if they have some spare time. would make one myself but I cant even draw stick figures :/


----------



## miotatsu (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like an alot wearing a little hat urinating on a distressed cat.


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 26, 2011)

Whoever made me Alot of rice, THANK YOU!
EDIT: Thanks theanonymouscuber


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

TheJCube said:


> Whoever made me Alot of rice, THANK YOU!


 
You're welcome! I wasn't sure you would still want it, but since you claimed it first, it is yours. Enjoy!

Edit: @miotatsu- Sorry, but that really isn't appropriate for the forum. As funny as it may be, I can't post it.


----------



## miotatsu (Feb 26, 2011)

how about the alot carrying the cat in a bag then


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

miotatsu said:


> how about the alot carrying the cat in a bag then


 
Deal. It should be done tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 26, 2011)

Alot tossing baby puppies in a river.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

Trolling Alot 


@whysosrs Honestly, that's just disturbing. I'd rather not.

The rest of the current suggestions will be finished tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

alot of ants cubing.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 26, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Alot tossing baby puppies in a river.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

Alot of Jig-a-loo


----------



## Chickenman (Feb 27, 2011)

Heres my go at making a chicken alot

EDIT- Thanks for taking the effort to try make a chicken alot anonymous


----------



## Owen (Feb 27, 2011)

Alot of Oatmeal.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 27, 2011)

alot of spare time


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

Alot of Cake






Just a random alot

For whoever wants them.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 27, 2011)

irontwig said:


>


 
epic win. Thank you, my good sir.


----------



## miotatsu (Feb 28, 2011)

decided to make my own


----------



## OzBluey (Feb 28, 2011)

Alot of avacadoes...


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 6, 2011)

Alot of scramble?


----------



## Xishem (Mar 6, 2011)

I like this thread alot.


----------



## Maniac (Mar 6, 2011)

Can I have alot of sense please?


----------



## Narraeson (Mar 15, 2011)

Alot of bump? xD


----------



## Vinny (Mar 15, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> Alot of bump? xD


 
I see what you did there.


----------



## Logan (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread/meme died a while ago, guys. No one is really willing to make these anymore, and the requests are getting a little stupid. I suggest this thread is closed.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 29, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Alot of scramble?


Based on the random alot.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 16, 2011)

Logan said:


> This thread/meme died a while ago, guys. No one is really willing to make these anymore, and the requests are getting a little stupid. I suggest this thread is closed.


 
this is the best thread of all time. o hey, what about alot of death? Like ya know, alot dressed as the grim reaper?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> this is the best thread of all time. o hey, what about alot of death? Like ya know, alot dressed as the grim reaper?


 
Already made. It was coolfrog's avatar.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 16, 2011)

Alot of Jig a loo


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Alot of Jig a loo


 
That was already made...

edit: By me...

edit 2: I even PM'd it to you...


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 2, 2011)

excuse my bump, but I need a picture od Alot of Jinbe


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 2, 2011)

This thread is abandoned. There's no-one left making these


----------

